# How many hours per week do you ride?



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

And, what are you training for? Racing, group rides, fitness, fun, stress relief etc.?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

mm9 said:


> And, what are you training for? Racing, group rides, fitness, fun, stress relief etc.?


You first.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

About 9-10 hours and averaging 175-200 miles a week. Race ready but not going to race this year unless I do TT event or Triathlon relay bike leg. I ride for fitness, health, piece of mind and I freaking love riding bikes. 

I hope to some day ride 250-350 a week but family and work are priorities....bummer.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

tvad said:


> You first.


I'm slowly growing my riding time every few weeks. Last week I did a little over 4 hours on the bike, plus a couple of strength and core training workouts at the gym. My goals are to improve health and fitness, and have fun. Cycling is becoming my replacement passion for another sport I had to give up because of an injury. I love riding. I'm not sure how far I'll eventually go with it - group rides? low level racing?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Right now ~ 6-7 hours per week. Hoping to increase that to ~ 10 by June. I ride simply for fitness / health and the joy of riding.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

not enough.. 4-5


----------



## lagoonakin (Sep 2, 2013)

Oly triathlon in April. Riding 5-6 hrs/wk, but another 7-8 hrs swimming, running and strength/core work.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

12 - 14 is the typical plan with 14 being the norm. I try to get in some large blocks of 15-18 hour weeks, but that is hard with weather. Basically I ride early some days and have flexibility in academia to get away to ride (which then requires work after the fam goes to bed). 

I'm a cat 3 who could likely be a 2 if I traveled to race enough to get the points to upgrade. Maybe next year.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

6-8 hours/week. Two years ago before injury it was 12-14.

I ride for health benefits: stress relief, heart health, lower cholesterol, overall fitness.

I'm competitive, so I push hard (too hard sometimes), but I don't race. Too risky. Being a freelance employee, if I get hurt and can't work, then I don't get paid.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Ten hours per week when healthy. I race against myself and ride for pleasure and to slow down aging while staying fit and healthy. 

Looking forward to getting my new bike and first clippless pedals tomorrow. If I make the ride home from the LBS alive I hope to increase weekly mileage. I'm blessed to live in an area with the finest year round weather anywhere. I can ride year round.


----------



## gabriel94565 (Apr 27, 2014)

about 100 mintues per day during the week commuting to and from work, then another 6 to 8 hours on Saturday training for upcoming triple crown events


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

So far this year, least amount in a week is 11 hours, most is 18. Fun, fitness, peace of mind, solo except for a group ride about every couple of weeks. Training for a big ride in July.


----------



## odleo (May 19, 2014)

3 to 5 hours a week. Hoping that will change soon to 30 hous a week


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Right now 6-8 hours a week mostly because of the unfortunate timing of recent snow storms and my mother in laws broken car that I had to fix the last 2 Sunday's. I hope to increase to twice that at least. I commute by bike because I love riding, always have. I'm training this year to do at least 2 centuries also maybe some shorter races as my 2 middle boys have decided they are cyclists too.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

As the weather improves and I have more daylight I will get about 10 hours a week. Dark when I go to work, dark when I get home, get to ride during the kids nap time on weekends


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

10 - 11 hours, would like to do more but work and family etc.
I don't commute by bike so it's all for health, fitness and I love it
I ride every day, might have a day off once every few weeks


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

5-6hrs in the winter. Combination of road and trainer. 
8-12hrs in the summer. Road and MTB

Not training per se. Just having fun, staying healthy, trying to keep up with the fast guy on group rides, riding with my GF.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I was at 5-6 hours per week up through November. Then it fell off pretty badly

I did about 10 hours total in Dec, 6 maybe 7 hours total in January. I am at 3 hours in Feb. I am hoping the weather lightens up soon!


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

cnardone said:


> I was at 5-6 hours per week up through November. Then it fell off pretty badly
> 
> I did about 10 hours total in Dec, 6 maybe 7 hours total in January. I am at 3 hours in Feb. I am hoping the weather lightens up soon!


Actually makes me feel better to hear from a normal human being! ha  I've been amazed at some of these training hours.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

In the summer, 8-10 hours is about all I can manage. That's good for ~150 miles. Like a lot of others, work, family with a toddler, house work, etc. and it's tough to get away for more than that. Last summer I started doing my weekday rides before work, which allowed me to get one more ride in. Then a longer ride on Sat morning and a shorter one on Sunday. I'm going to try to commute a few days this year, so hopefully my hours/mileage will go up.

I ride for the personal enjoyment of it. Fitness, stress relief, riding with buddies, etc. I usually train for a few tough rides in the spring and late summer. My mid summer riding is less structured.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

in 2014, I rode 7.67 hrs / wk.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

mm9 said:


> Actually makes me feel better to hear from a normal human being! ha  I've been amazed at some of these training hours.


I don't train. I just ride because it is enjoyable. While riding is great for my health it is even more so for my sanity. My wife says there is a noticeable difference on ride days. I am more relaxed and enjoyable to be around. I work from home and with the cold this winter, can go days on end where I don't leave the house. I just get grumpy  

I enjoy it enough that I'd ride more than the 5 to 6 hours if I could. With 4 kids between 11 and 3, I can't leave my wife (who also works), to watch the kids alone for hours on end.

cmn


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm at about 6-7 hours per week. Work, family, and weather are a bit restricting at the moment. Might have to take some time off on the next schedule to get in more saddle time.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

According to STRAVA as of five minutes ago...

Last 4 Weeks:
Avg Rides / Week 5
Avg Distance / Week 128 mi
Avg Time / Week 7h 25m

Year-to-Date
Distance 957.9 mi
Time 55h 3m
Elev Gain 34,669 ft
Rides 37

Last Year I rode ~7,600 miles total with a weekly average of ~9h (168 mi) and ~8,100ft of elev gain.

Hours/miles/elevation will go up as the days get longer and there is more daylight. Not training for anything in particular although I'll be riding several organized rides throughout the year (Nogales Cycling Classic, Willcox Flyer, Cochise Cycling Classic, and the El Tour de Tucson) plus RAGBRAI in July. 

I do a lot of commuting (my bike is sitting next to me in my office as I type) and although I participate in local group rides I do most of my riding solo. I ride mainly for love of sport, pleasure (and the associated pain that comes from challenging oneself), and health (physical and mental); I'm 55 and cycling keeps me younger than my years. 

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mrwirey said:


> According to STRAVA as of five minutes ago...
> 
> Last 4 Weeks:
> Avg Rides / Week 5
> ...


Elevation, huh? I'm jealous.

The only elevation opportunities within more than a hundred miles of me are bridges and overpasses - typically about 35' per. Been that way for the past 32 years.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

ibericb said:


> The only elevation opportunities within more than a hundred miles of me are bridges and overpasses - typically about 35' per. Been that way for the past 32 years.


Let me guess ... FLORIDA? My wife has been stationed in Tampa for the past three years. I kept two bikes there to ride when I visited her. I almost got vertigo on my first group ride (to Gaither I think?) as I kept expecting the road to go 'up' at some point, but my Garmin kept reading '0' elevation gain. I finally got some climbing in by riding on an overpass from Bayshore Blvd to Davis Island and again over a bridge to St. Petersburg. I soon found out, however, that although Florida may well be flat, the riders made up for the lack of hills with speed and mother nature provided an assist in the form of 'headwinds'. 

That said, the fast group rides were crazy fast! 27-30mph with people sprinting off the front! I felt like I was in a 50 mile crit most of the time with people shouting at me to, "close the gap!" Truth be told I did find plenty of liesurely rides to some very nice places and had the opportunity to ride with some very nice people.

My wife's tour is up in Tampa and she will be moving to Arizona in two weeks. I'm sure we will go back to Tampa as she is a native Floridian and really loves the lifestyle, but I did miss the hills and mountains of Arizona.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mrwirey said:


> Let me guess ... FLORIDA?


SE TX Gulf Coast - same as Tampa area (and the rest of the Gulf Coast). Our natural grade is about 1-2 feet per mile, which is a less than 0.1% slope. IAH is 71 miles north of me, I am at 21'ASL, IAH is 97' ASL.

Before here it was eastern side of mid-Michigan - not a whole lot more.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

ibericb said:


> SE TX Gulf Coast.


Ah ... I see.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a buddy here (hilly North Georgia) that is a serious cyclist. He moved to Charleston SC beach area and thought that the cycling was going to be a piece of cake there, after the hills here, because it's so flat. He said it seems harder to him because on flat, you pedal constantly vs. coasting down steep hills and the headwinds - he said those could be brutal.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

mm9 said:


> ...and the headwinds - he said those could be brutal.


I'd rather do 9 mile hill repeats than ride into the wind. At least on a climb you know when the pain will end. With wind, no matter how hard it's blowing, and how much extra effort you're putting forth to combat the wind...the wind always seems to blow harder.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mm9 said:


> ... He said it seems harder to him because on flat, you pedal constantly vs. coasting down steep hills and the headwinds - he said those could be brutal.


True - no coasting, and winds are a fact of life most of the year. When we get to the dog days of summer (July - August), then the wind is usually calm. The rest of the year, it's ever-present. You get used to it, and pick your routes accordingly (out into the wind, back with the wind).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ibericb said:


> You get used to it, and pick your routes accordingly (*out into the wind, back with the wind)*.


I laughed at that. For some reason my windy rides are always out into the wind, and back into the wind.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

6-7hr/wk right now since that's all I can stomach on the trainer even with breaking it up with intervals and training vid's. Hope to be back up to 12ish once the weather breaks and we are no longer stuck in the freezer. I've been slowly progressing year over year and expect to be very competitive in the 4's this year and hope to get the points I need to move up the the 3's.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

tvad said:


> ... For some reason my windy rides are always out into the wind, and back into the wind.


LOL. I've had many days when it seemed that way, and more than a few where it actually happened behind a passing weather front.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

ibericb said:


> LOL. I've had many days when it seemed that way, and more than a few where it actually happened behind a passing weather front.


I ride into/out of 2 different river valleys the wind seems to almost always be contrary. The best is that 1 ride you get a year with an awesome tailwind the whole time and you swear you're flying...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

6-8 hours per week most of the year, about 5 of those hours commuting.

I'm training to wake up breathing again tomorrow, and the day after


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I love all this flat Florida talk. Here is my Strava for this year.

Last 4 Weeks
Avg Rides / Week 4
Avg Distance / Week 175 mi

Avg Time / Week 9h 7m
Year-to-Date Distance 1,171.4 mi
Time 60h 8m
Elev Gain 17,103 ft
Rides 30


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mimason said:


> Year-to-Date Distance 1,171.4 mi
> 
> Elev Gain 17,103 ft


Wow.

(excluding trainer)
Year-to-Date Distance: 326mi
Elev Gain: 21,858 ft


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Right now lucky with my work schedule and weather to get in 4 hours a week, once the weather breaks that will turn into 6-10 hours a week.


----------



## Carpbum (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL, ain't that a fact. I actually had one of those rare, magical days last week, when on a mostly circular route I had tailwinds about 90% of the way. I probably jinxed myself by posting about it and it will never ever happen again.

As per the OP, I seldom ride more than 168 hours a week.



tvad said:


> I laughed at that. For some reason my windy rides are always out into the wind, and back into the wind.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

mm9 said:


> And, what are you training for? Racing, group rides, fitness, fun, stress relief etc.?


9-11 although ~1.5 hours of that is wasted at no power slowing or stopping for a traffic light getting someplace I can ride for at least an hour without interruption.

Fitness, fun, stress relief, and a short commute to work although since eliminating my middle-age spread I'm somewhat tempted to try for a one-hour Mt. Diablo t-shirt.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

6-8 hours a week. 

Some better than others. I do about 4 or 5 races a year. Got in around 6500 miles last year. 

I ride cause I love it, and it good for stress. It also helps to offsets my beer intake.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep in mind that many people's "average weekly hours" is like internet "average speed": inflated. Not because people intentionally lie, but because we mentally tally our "normal" weeks and forget to count the weeks that were rest weeks, we were sick, busy with work, had to take the kids to the doctor, etc. (the same way people forget to count the stops or slow uphill slogs when they mentally calculate "average speed")

I do 620-720 hours a year, which is a true average of 12-13 hours a week. That means a lot of my weeks are in the 14-16 range (not counting gym time), offset by rest/sick/work weeks. Last year I did 8600 miles and a million feet of climbing. I've ridden 1231 miles and 120,000' of elevation so far this year.

I'm a masters racer. I like long races with lots of climbing. And I usually do some semi-competitive (they're timed and results are posted) long climbing rides each year and a few century+ or double centuries, usually with lots of climbing. If I did a normal diet of road races, which are in the roughly 3 hour range, I would not be putting in so many hours but I'd be doing more intensity.

I'm fortunate to have an understanding wife, and a somewhat flexible work schedule. I'm already doing about as much riding as I can physically handle. I've cut way back on motorcycling and stopped competing (in observed trials) because I don't have the time or energy. But I'm enjoying myself and I am really fit.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I really want to ride more just for exercise and enjoyment but I work nights and you would think that would help since I can ride all day but working nights just reeks havoc on my sleeping and body. I always feel week and tired .


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

12 to 12-1/2 hours a week, so far this year. Almost all indoors. Mostly tempo with more and more intervals as the weeks go by. Hope to be doing 16-18 hours a week by the time it's outside training time. 4 weeks to go before the first Criterium. (Criteriums in 30 degree temps are so much fun)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

8/9 when light allows. Now, I'm on the trainer exclusively as temps are around zero and there is snow and ice on the ground and where there isn't it is covered in sand and salt... So, about 5/6 on the trainer a week. I haven't been riding a full year yet, only about 10 months. I hope to do a few races and a few organized events this year. I plan to start group rides as soon as the weather breaks. I joined a local club recently... I also bought my cat 5 license. I had to dial back ride time a few times to wait out a knee issue but I think I have the fit corrected now. I ride because I like it... And I am competitive so I'll look to race and do timed events. I'm 49. I was riding in the 16-16.5 mph range last fall. The bike has a lot of things I like, freedom, quiet, competition, solitude, and most of all, speed. But it has something else... A culture. It is a very different kind of sport in that the culture is so important to the sport, whether group riding, solo riding or racing...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

9/10 Hours per week ?? 172/250 miles per week ??? You guys must be all singles guys dot com millionaires......work,wheather and families my @ss. When i'm lucky i can excess a maximum of 4/6 hours per week/130 km,more than that although I love it it gets boring and i do really have work and family priorities anyway. Do you guys even sleep ?? Ok who's the show off here ??


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Devastazione said:


> Do you guys even sleep ??


This where I get half my miles in. Get up at 5am 2 or 3 days a week. Rule #5 remember?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> 9/10 Hours per week ?? 172/250 miles per week ??? You guys must be all singles guys dot com millionaires......work,wheather and families my @ss. When i'm lucky i can excess a maximum of 4/6 hours per week/130 km,more than that although I love it it gets boring and i do really have work and family priorities anyway. Do you guys even sleep ?? Ok who's the show off here ??


One of the benefits of retirement.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I ride about an hour to an hour and a half each day, usually early in the morning. I typically do a group ride on the weekends, which depends but it's typically a couple hours to a few hours. A small group of us do a century ride about once a month and a couple times a year, give or take, we might do a road trip of a few hundred or more miles.

Oh...it's all just for fun and out of habit. I raced Cat 1 when I was younger and ran in a few pro events. Traveled a lot and saw a lot of the world but that time is behind me now. I actually enjoy being on the bike now.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> 9/10 Hours per week ?? 172/250 miles per week ??? You guys must be all singles guys dot com millionaires......work,wheather and families my @ss. When i'm lucky i can excess a maximum of 4/6 hours per week/130 km,more than that although I love it it gets boring and i do really have work and family priorities anyway. Do you guys even sleep ?? Ok who's the show off here ??


You don't have to be a millionaire to ride a bike. 

My kids are grown. My GF is athletic and rides, so she encourages me. I'll do a 2-3hr group ride during the week. A 3-4hr group ride on the weekend. Throw in a commute to work and a ride with the GF and the hours add up pretty quick.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

mimason said:


> This where I get half my miles in. Get up at 5am 2 or 3 days a week. Rule #5 remember?


Same here. I spend a lot of my training time commuting to work. I don't think I have ever felt boredom while riding a bicycle no matter how long I might ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> 9/10 Hours per week ?? 172/250 miles per week ??? You guys must be all singles guys dot com millionaires......work,wheather and families my @ss. When i'm lucky i can excess a maximum of 4/6 hours per week/130 km,more than that although I love it it gets boring and i do really have work and family priorities anyway. Do you guys even sleep ?? Ok who's the show off here ??


I take Fridays off in the Summer. I'll get a big hunk of my time in on the three day weekends. I'll do a few 17/23 mile rides after work as well. My wife is pretty supportive. My daughter is a teenager and could care less. I used the same time for speed skating for years so now I do a little more saddle time but I leave from home and return to home... That makes a nice difference, not traveling to skate. Time works out about the same. Wife likes me cycling better, she just likes cycling... Even when I limp home bloody she's really great. She picked plenty of gravel out of my palms... 

Winter would be gym 5/6 nights a week after work... Albeit gym for lifting is time efficient. I used to get up at 4:45 to lift for years. Now my daughter does theater and dance and voice at night so I use that time. Funny, 8ish hours doesn't seem like all that much. I thought I'd be way lower than most here.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

mimason said:


> This where I get half my miles in. Get up at 5am 2 or 3 days a week. Rule #5 remember?


Can't do that even at gunpoint. If I lose just one hour of sleep I look 10 years older for the rest of the day. I do love cycling but not to that point. Even if my job virtually allow me 6 months off I can't or maybe I don't want to find time to ride. My first kid is on the way but I'm sure i will manage to fine tune myself to the same riding schedule I'm sticking to now...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

8-10 hours a week. Mainly for fun. Will do several charity rides, fun rides, etc this year.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have the alarm set for 5am. A couple times a week I get up at 4:30 so I can do two group rides (three hours total) and then drive the rest of the way to work.

I'd rather get up early and ride than try to fit it in after work.
Being in the habit of getting up early is useful for road races and organized rides as they generally start early. If you go to bed early then you will get enough sleep.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ericm979 said:


> I have the alarm set for 5am. A couple times a week I get up at 4:30...


Kudos to you for your discipline.

To me, getting up that early to ride makes cycling too much like a job.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

ericm979 said:


> I have the alarm set for 5am. A couple times a week I get up at 4:30 so I can do two group rides (three hours total) and then drive the rest of the way to work.
> 
> I'd rather get up early and ride than try to fit it in after work.
> Being in the habit of getting up early is useful for road races and organized rides as they generally start early. If you go to bed early then you will get enough sleep.


I do something similar in the spring/summer once the days are a bit longer. If I am on the bike by 5:45 or so, I can get a 30 mile ride in and not get to work much later than normal. That means I can get an extra weekday ride in per week, which adds up over the course of the summer. I've actually started doing it to get trainer rides in.

The evenings are tough for me. With a toddler running around, I can't leave my wife too many nights by herself, then expect to get long rides in on the weekend.

Edit: I am NOT a morning person. But there is something really nice about having the road to yourself in the morning. Little traffic, a great way to start the day, and very calming (for me anyway). As an added bonus, it feels great to have your workout done before getting to work.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

G


moose82 said:


> I do something similar in the spring/summer once the days are a bit longer. If I am on the bike by 5:45 or so, I can get a 30 mile ride in and not get to work much later than normal. That means I can get an extra weekday ride in per week, which adds up over the course of the summer. I've actually started doing it to get trainer rides in.
> 
> The evenings are tough for me. With a toddler running around, I can't leave my wife too many nights by herself, then expect to get long rides in on the weekend.
> 
> Edit: I am NOT a morning person. But there is something really nice about having the road to yourself in the morning. Little traffic, a great way to start the day, and very calming (for me anyway). As an added bonus, it feels great to have your workout done before getting to work.


Not a morning person myself either,my body is like a slow diesel engine that needs to heat up before functioning at it's best. By 2/3 pm my lungs,hearth and legs are pretty much ready,but 8/9 am rides ? Forget about it,it feels like having a seizure. Early morning mtb buddies rides do happen,but damn it's tough to get going. I think it's my low blood pressure,108/63 at 41 years old can't complain,really.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

During the winter 15 hours a week on the bike and 4 hours in the gym. When summer comes it's more like 18-20+ hours a week on the bike. That's on a non race weekend though.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Warpdatframe said:


> During the winter 15 hours a week on the bike and 4 hours in the gym. When summer comes it's more like 18-20+ hours a week on the bike. That's on a non race weekend though.


Wow! Do you get paid?


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Wow! Do you get paid?


On the verge.


----------



## Oregonazm (Apr 13, 2010)

Good question for me as I am trying to evaluate my current condition. I am getting back to cycling after a few years of minimal riding. I haven't really paid attention to the amount of time I was actually pushing the pedals. I have been feeling a little discouraged when I ride with some of my friends that haven't let up for years. It is not a reasonable comparison. I keep wishing I had some sort of super human body that could just quickly be at a competitive race condition. I am slowly accepting that is never going to happen unless I was actually training at 15-20 hours a week to be a racer. The only people I know that can do that without family conflict get up at 400 AM.

Currently I am at about 6 hours/week. 2 - 2hr indoor sessions and 1 mtb ride. 1 day weight lifting mostly leg specific. 1 day plyometric/core/agility exercises. I will swim for active recovery on other days and give my legs a break. Job and family obligations force complete rest days. I can get away from work for extended time during the day for workouts so I can be home at night.

I just started getting out on the road on the weekends. That will ramp up my hours. As daylight hours increase and my body adapts I will give up the swimming for late afternoon bike rides. I am aiming towards 5+ hour weekend rides in April. I want to be able to enjoy organized centuries by the end of May and long mtb rides. April and May are fun transition months because I can go over to Bend to ski a few hours in the AM and mtb in the afternoon. The only racing I am considering is the weekly summer crit series. There are a lot of rides on my bucket list that I have put off for too long.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Warpdatframe said:


> On the verge.


Cool! Good luck.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

at one stretch last year I was putting in 20 hrs/wk plus 2-3 hrs/wk in the gym, this was for over 4-5 months, and even before this I was already putting in 13-16 hrs/wk plus gym. Result? Burned out completely! I recovered now, but looking back, it was atrocious.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Devastazione said:


> 9/10 Hours per week ?? 172/250 miles per week ??? You guys must be all singles guys dot com millionaires......work,wheather and families my @ss. When i'm lucky i can excess a maximum of 4/6 hours per week/130 km,more than that although I love it it gets boring and i do really have work and family priorities anyway. Do you guys even sleep ?? Ok who's the show off here ??


I'm happily married and still working hard at becoming a dot com millionaire (literally - I live in Silicon Valley, work for a startup in the exponential growth phase, made product quality viable, created the key market differentiator, made significant changes to get into the next market...)

I live in homes conveniently near jobs which compromise on floor space and quality - currently that's a double-wide trailer in the same neighborhood as $700K newer town homes and 1950s ranches - versus ones farther from work so I don't waste time commuting. I limit my video consumption to carefully selected programs delivered at my convenience via internet streaming - currently one episode of Deadwood every few days.

168 hours in a week, 49 sleeping, and none wasted in a car commuting leave lots of time for other things. Working 60 hours a week there are 59 left over and at 80 the number is still 39. Working 105 hours a week doesn't leave time for anything else (dinner with the wife once a week) although I don't recommend that.

I tried riding 14 hours a week, although that felt too much like a job. 8 is too little and around 10 seems like the sweet spot.

Lots of startup tech and venture capital guys are into riding and/or running. It provides creative white space and more energy to help you win.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

November to March it's trainer time, generally 1 hr/ day. When it warms up I'll ride an hour in am, heading out at 0545 and if day goes well another 1-2 hr ride in afternoon/ evening ( Mon to Fri) on weekends I'll do a group ride Sat and Sun 3 hrs each. I'd average 12-15 hrs/wk in good weather. Good week's I'll hit 500km total. Our riding season is short and have to squeeze it in or it goes by fast.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

6-10 in summer, 2 on the trainer in the winter (jog 3). I bike for fitness.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> I live in Silicon Valley, work for a startup


Same here. Though I don't technically live in SV.
I rarely commute by bike and I have no problem getting my 12-13 hours a week average (15-18 on big weeks). I rarely work more than 40 hours. I figured out that no one notices if I do. I could work 60 hours and I'd still have to say no to people asking me to do things. But when I work more than 40 the quality of my work goes down and if I do it for long I get unhappy.



Drew Eckhardt said:


> Lots of startup tech and venture capital guys are into riding and/or running. It provides creative white space and more energy to help you win.


"win"? Oh please. Perhaps because I am on the engineering side, or because I'm on startup number 5, my goal is just to make a good product that people use.

Riding time is good for figuring out hard technical problems. On this mornings ride I designed a file encryption scheme.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

I ride about 15 to 20 hours a week all year round except November which is when I take an active rest. From December through to March I do a 4 sessions a week in the gym and the rest of the year just one.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

On Average 5hrs a week.


----------

